# General > Hobbies >  Radio Controlled aircraft flying

## Bertieboy

Ive failed to find anything out about groups flying R/C model aircraft anywhere in Caithness. :Frown:

----------


## kosacid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLyb1Z94axk&t=4s
yes it would be fun but not much interest  :Frown:

----------

